# Killen Käsefüße Fische? "Fischsterben"  in der Würm durch Kneippanlage?



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell








*Killen Käsefüße Fische? "Fischsterben"  in der Würm durch Kneippanlage?​*
Kommentar

*GRÜNE in München auf Seiten der Fische statt wie bisher auf Seiten der Fischfeinde wie Kormoran und Wasserkraft!
Bemerkenswert!*

Ein aufmerksamer Boardie (DANKE!) schickte mit den folgenden Link zum Merkur:
https://www.merkur.de/lokales/muenc.../fischsterben-in-wuerm-ist-grund-8799579.html

Und:
*NEIN!
KÄSEFÜSSE KILLEN KEINE FISCHE!!*
Schoss mir aber gleich durch den Kopf, als ich das gelesen habe.

Denn im Münchner Stadtteil Allach/Untermenzing gibt es demnach seit 2005 (im Rahmen der Bundesgartenschau damals konzipiert) eine *Kneippanlage*, gespeist wohl von einem Seitenarm der Würm.

Kneippanlage > Wassertreten >  Käsemauken > Fischsterben:
Das hatte ich schon direkt nach der Überschrift im Kopf, ohne den ganzen Artikel schon gelesen zu haben, man verzeihe mir meine Fantasie....

-----------------------------------​
*Nach dem Lesen*
Durch den Betrieb der Kneipp-Anlage würde dieser Würm-Seitenarm immer wieder  trockenfallen und/oder zu wenig Wasser führen und so "Fischsterben" verursachen, so die Stadträtinnen der Grünen. Deren Fraktion einen Antrag auf Prüfung, wie man eine Änderung herbeiführen könne, gestellt hatte. 

Googelt man nach dieser Kneippanlage an der Servetstraße, stellt man schnell fest, dass es von Anfang an mit dieser Kneippanlage Streß gegeben hat. 

Ob nun dieser Antrag der Fraktion der GRÜNEN mit irgendwelchen der Fehden zu tun hat, die da anscheinend seit 2005 schon stattfinden, oder ob es einfach der GRÜNE Reflex "wir schützen erst mal alles" ist, ist für meinen Kommentar dabei irrelevant.

*Denn um welche fatalen Zahlen und Größenordnungen es geht, sieht man am Zitat im Merkur der beiden GRÜNinnen:*


> _Nun aber ist den Grünen-Stadträtinnen Sabine Krieger und Katrin Habenschaden aufgefallen, dass in dem Fluss immer wieder Jungfische verenden. „Nach Auskunft des örtlichen Fischereiaufsehers kam es im Oktober erneut *zu einem Fischsterben von rund 20 Jungfischen. 30 Brutfische konnten durch Eingreifen des örtlichen Fischereiaufsehers gerettet werden*“, schreiben sie in ihrem Antrag. Von den Todesfällen seien auch Arten betroffen gewesen, die auf der Roten Liste stehen. Diese Aufzählung, unter anderem erstellt vom Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt, gibt Aufschluss über bedrohte und bereits ausgestorbene Tierarten.
> 
> Von dem neuerlichen Fischsterben seien laut Grünen unter anderem der Schneider (stark gefährdet, Stufe 2) und Barben (gefährdet, Stufe 3) sowie die Bachforelle (Vorwarnliste) betroffen. _



*FAKT*
Normalerweise sind die GRÜNEN eigentlich immer eher auf der Seite der Fischfeinde zu finden. 

Für Kormoran, Otter, Gänsesäger und Reiher ist der Fisch nach Ansicht von GRÜNEN und Schützern eigentlich wohl ja nur "schwimmendes Futter". 
Bei Wasserkraft sind die Fische da für GRÜNE und Schützer im Normalfall eben nur zu vernachlässigender Kollateralschaden für erneuerbare "Ökoenergie". 

Da ist es doch echt erfrischend, wenn GRÜNinnen im Stadtrat einer großen Stadt wie München sich selbst 20 Brutfischchen annehmen, die da wohl ihr Leben zu Gunsten kneippender Menschen lassen mussten. 

*GRÜNE einmal pro Fische und nicht nur pro Fischkiller und -vernichter!*

Das ist doch mal absolut lobenswert!!

Es bleibt die Frage woher der Gesinnungswandel plötzlich kommt und vor allem: 
*Wie glaubwürdig ist die plötzliche Sorge der GRÜNEN um die Fische? *

Wenn auf der anderen Seite:

- jährlich abertausende Fische von Turbinen in Wasserkraftwerken gehäckselt werden und das dann als "tierleidfreier" Strom vermarktet wird? 
( Wir berichteten: Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?)  
- In Baden-Württemberg, dem einzigen Bundesland mit grünem Ministerpräsidenten, im Koalitionsvertrag explizit die Förderung der fischschreddernden Wasserkraft festgeschrieben wird.
- Kormoranabschusspläne immer wieder von den GRÜNEN kritisiert werden 

Angesichts dessen könnte man freilich auch auf die Idee kommen, dass diese Dramatik der GRÜNEN in München um die 20 toten Fischchen ganz schön geheuchelt ist und diese vielleicht nur "herhalten" mussten weil es sich gerade als Argumentationshilfe anbot. 

Ich weiß es nicht - werde das aber weiter beobachten.  


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Killen Käsefüße Fische? "Fischsterben"  in der Würm durch Kneippanlage?*

cool, gelle? ;-)))


----------



## MUC-Angler (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Killen Käsefüße Fische? "Fischsterben"  in der Würm durch Kneippanlage?*

Servus aus München - an dieser Stelle mal ein kleines Statement von mir zur Situation, da ich der entsprechende Fischereiaufseher bin.

Die Situation mit dem Wasserkraftwerk ist eine absolute Katastrophe und hat noch eine größere Spitze bekommen: Am Kirchweihfest hatten wir 70 tote Jungfische: Barben, Schneider, Koppen und Bachforellen.

Und auch wenn ich schon x-fach mit Thomas aneinandergeraten bin: WENN ich hier etwas ändern/verbessern will, habe ich IMMER eine einstimmige und sofortige Unterstützung von den lokalen Grünen. Hier ist die Sorge absolut aufrichtig und gegenleistungslos (wie es eigentlich sein soll!).

Hier in München muss ich mit Grün nicht diskutieren oder überreden - ich schicke mein Problem, die erstellen den Antrag und prügeln den auch sagenhaft verbissen durch den Bezirksausschuss oder geben es in den Stadtrat weiter.

Aktueller Kampf ist dieses blöde Wasserkraftwerk und der Pfusch in diesem Bereich. Davor war es der Fisch- und Naturlehrpfad:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/allachuntermenzing-naturlehrpfad-an-der-wuerm-1.2774890

(Wollte ich haben, hab ich - zum Teil - bekommen. Die Stadt kommt nicht aus den Puschen mit der Umsetzung - obwohl es im Bezirksausschuss einstimmig angenommen wurde!)

Also hier fluppt es mit Grün, wie man es sich nur wünschen kann. Größere Mülleimer, damit der Fluß sauberer bleibt? Gebongt.

Mehr morgen - Fragen und Wünsche bitte einfach über Thomas an mich (Ich kuck hier eher selten rein. ;-) )


----------



## D3rFabi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Killen Käsefüße Fische? "Fischsterben"  in der Würm durch Kneippanlage?*

welch angenehmer zwischenton, den man(n?) hier schon gar nicht mehr erwartet hätte. vielen dank!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Killen Käsefüße Fische? "Fischsterben"  in der Würm durch Kneippanlage?*

Tja, ich traue nach wie vor keinen Extremisten wie den GRÜNEN..

Es wäre das erste Mal, dass da nachher NICHTS Nachteiliges für Angler rauskommt..

Wie geschrieben:


> *GRÜNE einmal pro Fische und nicht nur pro Fischkiller und -vernichter!*
> 
> Das ist doch mal absolut lobenswert!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Killen Käsefüße Fische? "Fischsterben"  in der Würm durch Kneippanlage?*

Nu wollte ich grad ein Bild einstellen, wie Admin Franzl seine Mauken in den Teich hält 
_(was vermutlich der Grund war, dass wir nix Größeres gefangen haben, du erinnerst dich Thomas)_
und es ist nicht mehr auf meinen Festplatten & auch nicht mehr im Netz :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Killen Käsefüße Fische? "Fischsterben"  in der Würm durch Kneippanlage?*

jau, genau!!


----------

